# the name of that rocket...



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

what's the name of that model rocket (Soviet, I think), molded in tan and very nicely molded and detailed? It's got a point at the top (duh) and it's surrounded at the bottom by about 6 other smaller rockets that seem to be embedded into the rocket's main fuselage. I believe there's also a round bit of detail, maybe a hatch or something on the side of the final stage towards the top of the rocket.



I had it a while back and can't for the life of me remember what the name of it was. Probably because it was in Russian. I do seem to remember that it had a very important payload. A satellite, maybe? I looked on Wikipedia and found the Sputnik and Vostok rockets and they are very similar, 







(third and fourth I think)
I couldn't find any on the bay. Which isn't to say ebay is the end all and be all of my searches but if I could get an exact name of the _kit_ itself....


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

There were a couple of kits put out by Apex:



















I believe Realspace models has a resin version of a later version, just look in their catalog at the 1/144 launchers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

hey! that's the one! (the latter one)

big ups!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Glad I could help :thumbsup:


----------

